# Lund Fury 1400



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello All,

I am in the market for a new multi species fishing boat that wont set me back to bad, and I wanted to know if anyone has any opinions on the Lund Fury 1400 Tiler with a 25hp motor?

I will primarily be fishing by myself, and in the reservoirs around central Ohio and I mainly fish for Bass and panfish


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

buy it in 2014 and in 2024 it,ll still be worth what you paid, [or a couple bucks more] you just can,t beat a lund [did I say I like lunds ]. I have a 1993 pro V ,some others hold value to just not as good as a lund. worth more than I paid for it.[used]. you,ll pay a little more but you,ll love it and it,ll hold up. treat it with respect!.


----------



## Anzomcik (Jul 28, 2010)

My opinion might not be popular but the fury models are made with some light gauge aluminum, some call them "tin boats". its the entry level boat, while lund hold their value pretty well an entry level boat will holds it value accordingly. I am not saying its a bad boat. Before I drop 10-13K on a new tin boat, I would look at what other reputable brands have in the same price range and try to compare apple. 

If your ok with the light weightness of the fury I am sure it will be a great boat. With all my major purchases I like to see what else is out there and make a informed decision, just because it a has "brand sticker" on the side doesn't mean it was built the same as it competitors or the same as they once were.

Also if your looking at the 25, see what it would take to jump to a 30hp I believe that would max the boats HP. Maxing the HP is rarely looked at as a undesirable.

Good luck on the purchase, somtime looking and deciding is half the fun. 

Keep us posted and if you make a move post up photos!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

just MY OPINION if you jump to a higher hp you just shut out all the 25hp max lakes. check them all and let your wants be your guide.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice. 

I actually could afford something more expensive then a Lund Fury, but I just grew up fishing on Lund Tiller boats when I was a kid on Lake erie, and in lakes up in Minnesota, and remember nothing but good things , especially when it came to ease of use , and longevity. 

I sometimes consider going the rout of more of a bass boat , but have very little experience on a platform such as that.


----------



## Anzomcik (Jul 28, 2010)

Being i am not from ohio I have no idea there was 25hp lakes, where i am from its 10hp and 20hp lakes.

Since you already have an idea of what you are looking for and are a little indecisive with maybe a bass platform, I say take the time and look around. The internet costs very little incompairison of buying a boat. 

Some boats you may want to check out is crestliner, starcraft, alumacraft, and recently Ranger started making aluminum boats, they are not tillers but worth taking 15minutes to cruise their website. Dont forget to look deeper in the lund lineup as well.

I have had great success with buying used boats, yes it isnt new, but you may get a couple models better boat for the same coin as the lesser model new.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Govbarney said:


> I just grew up fishing on Lund Tiller boats when I was a kid on Lake erie, and in lakes up in Minnesota, and remember nothing but good things , especially when it came to ease of use , and longevity.


Been vacationing/fishing MN & northern WI most of my life, so when the opportunity to get my own boat arrived, I wanted nothing but a red Lund tiller because it screams "North!" to me. 

Original owner of an '89 16' DLX which @ the time was a short step above Lund's entry level boat. Essentially a resort/camp boat w/a floor. Added a front deck several years later. Still running the original 25HP Merc but would like to max it out (40 HP) if/when the Merc dies. Hull is remarkably watertight given all the trailering to & from WI that it's done. 

Some discussion about the light weight of the newer lower level Lunds, but in a brief comparison of entry level boats of several brands, the riveted hull boats are all using comparable gauge metal. The welded hulls use slightly heavier metal & I'll guess that's because it's easier to weld.

I agree that if you're interested in used, it's a buyers market & you can save quite a bit over new. Lots of Lund tillers available, especially if you're willing to travel north a bit.

Good luck.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Well I have been doing allot of research , and have my choices narrowed down in no particular order to either:a Crestliner 14 Kodiak Tiller, Alumacraft Escape 145 Tiller, Lund Fury 1400 Tiller and a 2013 TRACKER® Guide V-16 Laker DLX Tiller. 

And the motor I want is a 25 HP Merc 4 stroke. 

Price wise they are all about the same. Any opinions out there on which craft might be best?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

resale some day, the lund holds value best imho. I,ve had and still have lunds ,I can sell them for more than I paid for them. guy wants to sell me my old lund baron for three k more than I sold it to him for. and he,ll get .


----------

